# Our new addition



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

We welcomed a third dog into our family yesterday. Her name is Gemma, she is a 9.5 year old sheltie. This is our fourth sheltie & our third senior adoption. She came from a sheltie rescue, she's a bitty sheltie, smallest we've ever had: 13.5" tall at the withers and they said 24lbs on her paperwork. Last Tuesday, she had a dental & was spayed. Poor girl had fifteen teeth removed & has none left. At all. I purchased some Grandma Lucy's, a dehydrated for her. Good thing, she eats it right up. She is doing wonderful, fine with our two dogs and fine with a visiting labradoodle who is here. She definitely loves her crate and thats fine, she spends most of her time in there. She comes out here & there for loving and potty breaks but otherwise, you can find her in it. I am sure she is still hurting, how can you not be with all of that done in one day.
I would share pictures but never have luck in getting them posted, sorry!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Congratulations! You have a good heart. God Bless You!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations! Thanks for adopting such a sweet, good dog!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

So nice to hear an old dog is getting another chance. I would really love to do this some day in the future. Old dogs get passed up SO MANY TIMES.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I saw her photo on Facebook! She is a cutie!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone. We love seniors. We came oh-so-close to getting a puppy, thank god we came to our senses! My husband would prefer to stick to two dogs but Gemma seems to have adopted him and now he's so happy she's here. Right now, she's asleep on his snoozing lap!


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Keep it up & congratulations!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

She's very cute, hows she doing now?


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

So glad you took her in - she's precious! So sorry she lost all her teeth - poor thing!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations on your new addition!
Gemma is a cutie.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

She is so cute! It is great that you are giving her a wonderful home to live out her old age.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you, everyone. Gem a is doing great. She absolutely loves one of my grandaughters. She loves us too but lights up when Isabella walks in the house. Had a couple accidents, no biggie especially since we have hardwood. She sees the holistic vet in a couple weeks.


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

Congratz she looks like a lovely girl


----------

